# angel fish locking lips



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my angel fish keep biting or lip locking and going around in circles like this over the rock in the tank. are they mating or fightig. i was thinking of ether separateing both of them from the other fish or separating from each other


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> my angel fish keep biting or lip locking and going around in circles like this over the rock in the tank. are they mating or fightig. i was thinking of ether separateing both of them from the other fish or separating from each other


 fighting


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well now they seem fine but if i see it again then i will divide them









i guess they are like real couples :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> well now they seem fine but if i see it again then i will divide them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have never sucsessfully kept 2 angelfish together withough them fighting constantly, in fact the only time I got amgelfish to live together nicely was when I had 3 of them


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

even a male and a female that have bred together will kill one another


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

maybe i should get 1 or 2 more then and see if they will breed

i was really hoping they would breed cause they have been like best buds ever since i ahve had them and now they are fighting and staying on different sides of the tank


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> maybe i should get 1 or 2 more then and see if they will breed
> 
> i was really hoping they would breed cause they have been like best buds ever since i ahve had them and now they are fighting and staying on different sides of the tank


 if you add more I can only see them being bullied, unless WAY bigger


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so i should get like 2 baby angel fish instead of 4" angel fish cause that is what mine are. maybe i should just let them be cause now they seem better but it makes me sad cause i was hoping they would breed. they have always been nice to each other and friendly to other fish except now


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sorry sweet lu......i wish i could of help a lil earlier.....it's very common with new cichlid parents to fight.....i dont know what the explanation for them fighting is.....but with every pair i had, they seem to do that.....i heard some where that the fact is the male is trying to force the female to lay her eggs.......do you see one of the angels sucking at the slate or cleaning it? intoducing one might help but maybe let them be in their own tank for another week or so and see what happens


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just hope they wont kill each other or something. one of them did seem to pull over the other one to the rocks so maybe he was just trying to get the female to breed


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i just hope they wont kill each other or something. one of them did seem to pull over the other one to the rocks so maybe he was just trying to get the female to breed


 yea juss wait and see be patient young grasshopper!







BTW any fin damage? usual after mine breed i would have to treat with melafix cuz alotta nipping from each other......plus they were veitails........longass tails


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

would it be ok to add fish now or would that be bad

like an oscar or a fire mouth and maybe a birchir and spiney eel, cause i am going to the lfs tommorow and might check out and get some new stock for my tank


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> would it be ok to add fish now or would that be bad
> 
> like an oscar or a fire mouth and maybe a birchir and spiney eel, cause i am going to the lfs tommorow and might check out and get some new stock for my tank


 if your trying to breed your angels i wouldnt put anything in that would upset them or aggressive.....less is always better when breeding.....be patient.....plus angels are less agressive then those fishies.....if you juss want a community tank add some tetra's cory's loaches........community fish


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't add an Oscar he will pester the sh*t out of your angels


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i will just stick to the current tank mates and leave them along

they seem to have made up but i hope they wont fight, they are the only pretty thing really in the tank


----------



## velli004 (Feb 4, 2004)

i think u should get a few more


----------

